# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  شبكة سكاي سبورتس تنجح في الحفاظ على حقوق بث مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي

## mohamed73

*نجحت  شبكة "سكاي سبورتس" في الحفاظ على حقوق بث مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي  الممتاز داخل المملكة المتحدة بداية من موسم 2016/2017 إلى موسم 2018/2019،  في صفقة قياسية قدرت بـ 5.136 مليار جنيه إسترليني.   وحصلت الشبكة  البريطانية العريقة على 5 حصص من أصل 7، بإجمالي 126 مباراة، في حين ذهبت  حصتين فقط إلى شبكة "بي تي سبورت"، وتشمل 42 مباراة، حيث يبلغ سعر حقوق بث  المباراة الواحدة أكثر من عشرة ملايين جنيه إسترليني.   وذكرت صحيفة  "الديلي ميل" البريطانية، الشهيرة أن القيمة الاجمالية لبيع إشارة البث  المباشر قد حققت رقمًا خرافيًا يصل الى 7 مليار دولار.  وتعتبر هذه القيمة  اعلى قيمة رياضية في التاريخ، وهذا يجعل الدوري الإنجليزي الممتا البطولة  الاغلى في العالم.   يذكر أن شبكة بي إن سبورت قد دخلت الصراع من أجل  الحصول على النقل التليفيزيوني، إلا أن سكاي وقناة بي تي سبورت حسما الصراع  لصالحهم*

----------

